# Making a 2 berth duetto into a 4 berth any problems?



## McGran (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi we need a 4 berth duetto but can only find 2 berth diesels so it has been suggested we get autosleeper to put an overbed in to make us a 4 berth would this present any problems from licencing or registration point of view what would we need to do or should we just wait for a 4 berth? vehicles are 98 ish models on ford bases thanks


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

My previous 2 berth Duetto had, I believe, a 4 (or was it a 3) berth option by having a bunk above the existing sleeping arrangements. However, the Duetto only has 2 passenger seats and there is no option to add seat belts. If Autosleepers are able and willing to add a bunk it will be safe and legal or they would not agree to do it as they are a responsible company.


----------



## McGran (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for that I was just worried incase we needed to re register it in someway 4 berths are so hard to find Thanks again


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Didn't some used to have a berth up in the roof. I guess only for children though.

Auto Sleeper should be able to advise you.


----------



## haggispeed (May 10, 2005)

I have a 98 Duetto (which I am just looking at selling / trading) which was the four berth option. Instead of the front locker it has a series of boards to make up the top bunk beds, however the handbook states this is for children only (can't remember the weight limit) I did once have a couple of young neices up there and sleeping underneath it I did notice it bowing rater a lot !
The extra berths will make no difference to the registration. If I were you I'd do the conversion myself or pay a sepcialist convertor, I doubt AS will have the parts / materials any more so could be expensive.
If you want pics of mine please mail me.


----------



## McGran (Jan 17, 2010)

*duetto*

Thanks **** for all your help and I have tried to mail you haggispeed if you haven't got it just let me know we'll have to try another way to make contact re the duetto thanks


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Surely the seat belts and seating arrangement while travelling is the limiting factor, unless the additional passengers are to do thier travelling in an alternative vehicle.

There are many motorhomes which can sleep more people than they can carry belted and seated, but this does not make it alright - certainly not in my book!


----------

